# CISCO anyone?



## LeoCDI (Aug 19, 2005)

hey, so heres the deal, I have finished a one year intenssive 'Network Administrator' course, and now doing my job training, i'm really thinking of doing a full CISCO education. My question is, has anyone got any CISCO certificate(s)? 
i seen there are quite a few of them to take, which ones are more important to take, and why? they are quite expenssive too, but i know they are worth it.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

I Am Working On A CCNA Cert., but i'm not really sure about going into it full time...


----------



## rajasambath (Jul 27, 2005)

I have done CCNA and scored 946 and it was OK.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Pluses on a Cisco cert:
Very sought after if you apply at a place that uses Cisco equipment.

negatives:
You must renew your cert every 3 years.

If you are going full blown on Cisco, check into the CCIE.
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/learning/le3/ccie/


----------

